# Need Factory Tour Information



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Who has the latest information in reserving a factory tour in Munich, Regensburg, and Leipzig? I will be in Germany in May, 2008.


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> Who has the latest information in reserving a factory tour in Munich, Regensburg, and Leipzig? I will be in Germany in May, 2008.


You might get a quicker response if you posted in the European Delivery thread. This is the Performance Center tread.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

keithsimp said:


> You might get a quicker response if you posted in the European Delivery thread. This is the Performance Center tread.


I was hoping someone would perform quickly. You're right.


----------

